# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Rabindranath Tagore

## shigjeta

Rabindranath Tagore (1861-1941) eshte nje nga poetet me te medhenj te Indise si dhe krijuesi i himnit Indian. Ai eshte fitues i cmimit Nobel per Letersine ne 1913. 

*In My Sky At Twilight* 

In my sky at twilight you are like a cloud
and your form and color are the way I love them.
You are mine, mine, woman with sweet lips
and in your life my infinite dreams live.
The lamp of my soul dyes your feet,
My sour wine is sweeter on your lips,
oh reaper of my evening song,
how solitary dreams believe you to be mine!
You are mine, mine, I go shouting it to the
afternoon's wind,
and the wind hauls on my widowed voice.
Huntress of the depths of my eyes, your plunder
stills your nocturnal regard as though it were water.
You are taken in the net of my music, my love,
and my nets of music are wide as the sky.
My soul is born on the shore of your eyes of mourning.
In your eyes of mourning the land of dreams begins.

_Kjo poezi eshte perkthyer ne anglisht dhe spanjisht nga Pablo Neruda_


*The tame bird was in a cage*

The tame bird was in a cage, the free bird was in the forest. 
They met when the time came, it was a decree of fate. 
The free bird cries, "O my love, let us fly to the wood." 
The cage bird whispers, "Come hither, let us both live in the cage." 
Says the free bird, "Among bars, where is there room to spread one's wings?" 
"Alas," cries the caged bird, "I should not know where to sit perched in the sky." 
The free bird cries, "My darling, sing the songs of the woodlands." 
The cage bird sings, "Sit by my side, I'll teach you the speech of the learned." 
The forest bird cries, "No, ah no! songs can never be taught." 
The cage bird says, "Alas for me, I know not the songs of the woodlands." 
There love is intense with longing, but they never can fly wing to wing. 
Through the bars of the cage they look, and vain is their wish to know each other. 
They flutter their wings in yearning, and sing, "Come closer, my love!" 
The free bird cries, "It cannot be, I fear the closed doors of the cage." 
The cage bird whispers, "Alas, my wings are powerless and dead." 


*My Song*

This song of mine will wind its music around you,
my child, like the fond arms of love.

The song of mine will touch your forehead
like a kiss of blessing.

When you are alone it will sit by your side and
whisper in your ear, when you are in the crowd
it will fence you about with aloofness.

My song will be like a pair of wings to your dreams,
it will transport your heart to the verge of the unknown.

It will be like the faithful star overhead
when dark night is over your road.

My song will sit in the pupils of your eyes,
and will carry your sight into the heart of things.

And when my voice is silenced in death,
my song will speak in your living heart.


*Non celare il segreto del tuo cuore,* 

Non celare il segreto del tuo cuore, 
amico mio.
Dillo a me, solo a me, in segreto. 
Tu che sorridi tanto gentilmente, 
sussurralo sommessamente,
il mio cuore l'udrà, 
non le mie orecchie.

La notte è fonda, 
la casa è silenziosa, 
i nidi degli uccelli 
son coperti di sonno.

Dimmi tra lacrime esitanti, 
tra sorrisi titubanti, 
tra dolore e dolce vergogna, 
il segreto del tuo cuore!

----------


## ATMAN

Oh Paramapurusa, lead me on 
towards the fountain of effulgence 

Oh Paramapurusa, lead me on 
I can no longer bear the pain of darkness in my heart 

Oh Paramapurusa, lead me on. 
With your songs break my deep slumber

----------


## ATMAN

This song of mine is a fountain of effulgence
On this rocky path, day and night I keep on flowing
Heedless of all obstacles
This song of mine is a fountain of effulgence.
This path of mine is rugged and full of thorns
The flowing stream from the source of life
Will shatter the granite prison walls 
Towards the fountain of effulgence -
This song of mine is a fountain of effulgence.

----------


## ATMAN

Calling all, I will sing the glories of this crimson dawn. In the kingdom of divine light, beyond the threshold of darkness. The sky above is studded with stars, The air is intoxicated with fragrance With all entities, I exist Anointing my mind with the pollen of flowers Calling all, I will sing the glories of this crimson dawn In the kingdom of divine light, beyond the threshold of darkness. This earth on which I walk Is purer than the purest gold In its green shade, all creatures are cherished It dances, blessed with new life. Calling all, I will sing the glories of this crimson dawn In the kingdom of divine light, beyond the threshold of darkness.

----------


## ATMAN

The lyres of all minds play to the same tune today
There is fragrance in all hearts
You came onto this earth with your exquisite appearance
And gave the same feeling to all
Do not tear my garland of flowers,
My entire wealth of compassion
Come close to me, come closer, still closer
Take all that I have.

----------


## ATMAN

The ancient unknown traveller came today
With the blissful resonance of Consciousness
My life overflows with song.
In the sweet form of the loss of all,
In the destitution of oblivion, 
With the rhythm and song of attainment
With the invocation of the Ever-Beautiful,
My life overflows with song.

----------


## ATMAN

My Paramapurus'a, my Lord Is covered with golden light. The bird of dawn begins to sing Vibrant with new life. Why all this? In answer to whose call? Day and night I seek Him The new light sends forth a blaze of effulgence And beats its new wings of joy My Paramapurus'a, my Lord is covered with golden light.

----------


## ATMAN

In the midst of silence, Who are You who came Breaking my deep, dark slumber, Breaking my slumber, In the midst of silence. When the raging storm had extinguished the lamp, You lit the flame of knowledge in my eyes And broke my slumber. In the small garden playhouse, Those who come, go far, far away. Their path is a beacon of light today. Lighting Your lamp to awaken me, You have broken my slumber.

----------


## ATMAN

I want to go please take me Tear off all my bondages of obstacles The restlessness of my mind, The agitation of my heart, The surging of my mind, All my everything, take it with You.

----------


## ATMAN

That gloomy despair is dispelled today With the touch of infinite light The thirst of the desert has vanished In that sweet and charming shade In my song there is no demand In my smile there is no attainment All my movements, all my expressions Move in the flow of exquisite beauty Towards that beacon of infinite light.

----------


## ATMAN

Rabindranath Tagore

Nome anglicizzato di Rabindranatha Thakur. Nasce a Calcutta nel 1861. La sua è una ricca famiglia di intellettuali (il padre era filosofo) e viene mandato in Gran Bretagna per studiare diritto. Torna nel 1878 in India, e qui si afferma come il maggior scrittore dell'era coloniale, pubblicando una vastissima opera che comprende saggi, romanzi, racconti, drammi, diari di viaggio. Nel 1901 fonda nella sua proprietà di Santiniketan la scuola dalla quale, nel 1921, sarebbe nata l'Università internazionale Vißva-Bharati. Le lezioni, impartite all'aperto in forma di conversazione fra allievi e maestri, mescolano filosofie orientali e occidentali. Nel 1915 Tagore viene insignito da Giorgio V del titolo di baronetto, ma vi rinuncia nel 1919, in seguito al massacro di Amritsar.

Le sue opere, scritte originariamente in bengali e in parte tradotte in inglese dall'autore stesso, sono pervase da un profondo amore per la natura e da una religiosità di matrice panteista. Tra i volumi di poesia si ricorda, oltre alle liriche d'amore di Il paniere di frutta, scritte tra il 1913 e il 1915, l'anteriore Canti di offerta, che gli valse il premio Nobel nel 1913.

Muore a Santiniketan, Bengala, nel 1941.

----------


## ATMAN

Vita della mia vita...

Vita della mia vita,
sempre cercherò di conservare
puro il mio corpo,
sapendo che la tua carezza vivente
mi sfiora tutte le membra.

Sempre cercherò di allontanare
ogni falsità dai miei pensieri, 
sapendo che tu sei la verità
che nella mente
mi ha acceso la luce della ragione.

Sempre cercherò di scacciare
ogni malvagità dal mio cuore,
e di farvi fiorire l'amore, 
sapendo che hai la tua dimora
nel più profondo del cuore.

E sempre cercherò nelle mie azioni 
di rivelare te,
sapendo che è il tuo potere
che mi dà la forza di agire.

----------


## ATMAN

Cogli questo piccolo fiore... 

Cogli questo piccolo fiore
e prendilo. Non indugiare!
Temo che esso appassisca
e cada nella polvere.

Non so se potrà trovare
posto nella tua ghirlanda,
ma onoralo con la carezza pietosa
della tua mano - e coglilo.

Temo che il giorno finisca
prima del mio risveglio
e passi l'ora dell'offerta.

Anche se il colore è pallido
e tenue è il suo profumo
serviti di questo fiore
finché c'è tempo - e coglilo.

----------


## ATMAN

Non celare il segreto del tuo cuore...

Non celare il segreto del tuo cuore, 
amico mio.
Dillo a me, solo a me, in segreto. 
Tu che sorridi tanto gentilmente, 
sussurralo sommessamente,
il mio cuore l'udrà, 
non le mie orecchie.

La notte è fonda, 
la casa è silenziosa, 
i nidi degli uccelli 
son coperti di sonno.

Dimmi tra lacrime esitanti, 
tra sorrisi titubanti, 
tra dolore e dolce vergogna, 
il segreto del tuo cuore!

----------


## ATMAN

Dimmi se questo è vero, amore mio...

Dimmi se questo è vero, amore mio, 
dimmi se questo è tutto vero. 
Quando questi occhi scagliano i loro lampi 
le oscure nubi nel tuo petto
danno risposte tempestose. 
E' vero che le mie labbra son dolci 
come il boccio del primo amore? 
Che le memorie di mesi svaniti 
di maggio indugiano nelle mie membra? 
Che la terra, come un'arpa, vibra 
di canzoni al tocco dei miei piedi? 
E' poi vero che gocce di rugiada 
cadono dagli occhi della notte 
al mio apparire e la luce del giorno 
è felice quando avvolge il mio corpo? 
E' vero, è vero che il tuo amore viaggiò 
per ere e mondi in cerca di me? 
Che quando finalmente mi trovasti
il tuo secolare desiderio 
trovò una pace perfetta 
nel mio gentile parlare 
nei miei occhi e nelle mie labbra 
e nei miei capelli fluenti? 
E dimmi infine se è proprio vero 
che il mistero dell'infinito 
è scritto sulla mia piccola fronte.
Dimmi, amor mio, se tutto questo è vero.

----------


## ATMAN

Afferro le sue mani...

Afferro le sue mani
e la stringo al mio petto.
Tento di riempire le mie braccia 
della sua bellezza,
di depredare con i baci
il suo dolce sorriso,
di bere i suoi bruni sguardi 
con i miei occhi.
Ma dov'è?
Chi può spremere l'azzurro dal cielo?

Cerco di afferrare la bellezza;
essa mi elude 
lasciando soltanto il corpo
nelle mie mani.
Stanco e frustrato mi ritraggo. 
Come può il corpo toccare
il fiore che soltanto 
lo spirito riesce a sfiorare?

----------


## ATMAN

Rabindranath Tagore 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mi hai fatto senza fine 
questa è la tua volontà. 
Questo fragile vaso 
continuamente tu vuoti 
continuamente lo riempi 
di vita sempre nuova. 

Questo piccolo flauto di canna 
hai portato per valli e colline 
attraverso esso hai soffiato 
melodie eternamente nuove. 

Quando mi sfiorano le tue mani immortali 
questo piccolo cuore si perde 
in una gioia senza confini 
e canta melodie ineffabili. 
Su queste piccole mani 
scendono i tuoi doni infiniti. 
Passano le età, e tu continui a versare, 
e ancora c'è spazio da riempire

----------


## ATMAN

Rabindranath Tagore 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quando mi comandi di cantare, il mio cuore 
sembra scoppiare d'orgoglio 
e fisso il tuo volto 
e le lacrime mi riempiono gli occhi. 

Tutto ciò che nella mia vita 
vi è di aspro e discorde 
si fonde in dolce armonia, 
e la mia adorazione stende l'ali 
come un uccello felice 
nel suo volo a traverso il mare. 

So che ti diletti del mio canto, 
che soltanto come cantore 
posso presentarmi al tuo cospetto. 

Con l'ala distesa del mio canto 
sfioro i tuoi piedi, che mai 
avrei pensato di poter sfiorare. 

Ebbro della felicità del mio canto 
dimentico me stesso 
e chiamo amico te 
che sei il mio signore

----------


## ATMAN

Rabindranath Tagore 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Non so come tu canti, mio signore! 
Sempre ti ascolto 
in silenzioso stupore. 
La luce della tua musica 
illumina il mondo. 
Il soffio della tua musica 
corre da cielo a cielo. 
L'onda sacra della tua musica 
irrompe tra gli ostacoli pietrosi 
e scorre impetuosa in avanti. 

Il cuore anela di unirsi al tuo canto, 
ma invano cerco una voce. 
Vorrei parlare, ma le mie parole 
non si fondono in canti 
e impotente grido. 
Hai fatto prigioniero il mio cuore 
nelle infinite reti 
della tua musica.

----------


## ATMAN

Rabindranath Tagore 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vita della mia vita, 
sempre cercherò di conservare 
puro il mio corpo, 
sapendo che la tua carezza vivente 
mi sfiora tutte le membra. 

Sempre cercherò di allontanare 
ogni falsità dai miei pensieri, 
sapendo che tu sei la verità 
che nella mente 
mi ha acceso la luce della ragione. 

Sempre cercherò di scacciare 
ogni malvagità dal mio cuore, 
e di farvi fiorire l'amore, 
sapendo che hai la tua dimora 
nel più profondo del cuore. 

E sempre cercherò nelle mie azioni 
di rivelare te, 
sapendo che è il tuo potere 
che mi dà la forza di agire

----------

